# Garmin 93sv plus blowing fuses



## nipididee (Jul 25, 2021)

Anyone have this problem or know of a fix. It is in the cradle that snaps into the head unit. With the wiring connected to battery everything is fine. Without having the head unit clicked in , as soon as I connect the cradle to the wiring from the battery it blows the fuse.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Contact Garmin and talk to a tech. If needed, leave a message for a call back as Garmin always responded to me.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Any bent pins on the back of the unit?


----------



## nipididee (Jul 25, 2021)

s.a.m said:


> Any bent pins on the back of the unit?


No, everything looks good. I have only taken it out of the cradle a couple times since I got it. I just went to turn it on like usual and nothing.


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

check for a short , check your connections or a bent pin , something is wired wrong probably


----------



## nipididee (Jul 25, 2021)

CDUCK said:


> check for a short , check your connections or a bent pin , something is wired wrong probably


There is a short for sure .No bent pins and connections are clean and dry. I know it is wired correctly. It has been working fine since I installed it a couple years ago. It seems to be a short internal in the cradle. I have an email in to Garmin.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

If your sure it’s in the cradle you can pick up a replacement factory cradle from garmin for like $60. I have the one it came with on the boat and bought a replacement cradle so I can use it ice fishing and not have to swap it around.


----------



## nipididee (Jul 25, 2021)

King-Fish said:


> If your sure it’s in the cradle you can pick up a replacement factory cradle from garmin for like $60. I have the one it came with on the boat and bought a replacement cradle so I can use it ice fishing and not have to swap it around.
> View attachment 475196





King-Fish said:


> If your sure it’s in the cradle you can pick up a replacement factory cradle from garmin for like $60. I have the one it came with on the boat and bought a replacement cradle so I can use it ice fishing and not have to swap it around.
> View attachment 475196


Thanks, I did not see where to buy the part, plus it is about half of what I figured it would be. If that is the problem, and I think it is that is doable.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Yeah order it from garmin if your sure it’s the issue. Not bad for the money I thought either. Mine shipped fast. Good luck!


----------



## nipididee (Jul 25, 2021)

King-Fish said:


> Yeah order it from garmin if your sure it’s the issue. Not bad for the money I thought either. Mine shipped fast. Good luck!


Thanks again for your help.. I got a new cradle Tuesday from Garmin and it works as it should again. Very good service from them.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

nipididee said:


> Thanks again for your help.. I got a new cradle Tuesday from Garmin and it works as it should again. Very good service from them.


I have two Garmin units. There is ALWAYS a brand new cradle on the boat. I keep two backups. Garmins are great, but the cradles fail.


----------



## nipididee (Jul 25, 2021)

Brahmabull71 said:


> I have two Garmin units. There is ALWAYS a brand new cradle on the boat. I keep two backups. Garmins are great, but the cradles fail.


A spare is sure something to think about. I wish I had one when mine failed 500 miles from home on a lake with no maps and just last year I took a few hours mapping the structure on my waypoints.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Brahmabull71 said:


> I have two Garmin units. There is ALWAYS a brand new cradle on the boat. I keep two backups. Garmins are great, but the cradles fail.


Hey Josh where did you purchase the extra cradle's for the Garmin??


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

joekacz said:


> Hey Josh where did you purchase the extra cradle's for the Garmin??


I got both of mine directly from Garmin. I was leaving to NY for a trip and wanted spares for each unit. They did a warranty claim on one and I bought one. Excellent customer service. I had in two days.


----------

